# Anti freeze? Loose handle?



## CoolCat44 (Apr 22, 2014)

My Huskvarna maul seem's to have a bad case of a loose handle. The handle is about 3 years old, haven been damage. But the heavy steel head might be one of the reasons why it became a bit loose?


I usually let it soak in water for 24 hours, but I have read to soak it in antifreeze? It supposed to cure it for life?


I was tempted to inject a bit of PLPremium glue, but I resisted...


Thank for advices

Phil


----------



## hayboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Also read that some years back. AF will probaly take a lot longer to dry out.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 4, 2014)

Boiled linseed oil. Douse the end grain of the head with it several times so it soaks in good. Don't forget to sand the handle smooth and rub it down with BLO while you are at it. Wipe smooth with a dry rag and you are done. Make sure to air out the rag!


----------



## TreeTangler (Nov 5, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Boiled linseed oil. Douse the end grain of the head with it several times so it soaks in good. Don't forget to sand the handle smooth and rub it down with BLO while you are at it. Wipe smooth with a dry rag and you are done. Make sure to air out the rag!


 +1


----------



## alderman (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been using the blue paper towels with Linseed oil and the rag goes directly to the burn barrel after use. No use tempting an accidental flame up.


----------

